# How to get more 'thanks received' than 'thanks given' on PerC?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Adrift said:


> Come post in the ISTJ subforum; your thanks count will skyrocket in no time. Seriously.


Haha yeah, they love me there!


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I am stingy. I want a MyName thank to mean something. I average about one thank recieved per post of mine, and have just over three times more thanks recieved than thanks given.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I've noticed that those who start threads tend to receive more thanks than those who mostly just reply to threads. Especially on threads that ask or state what many people were thinking (no matter how obvious).

Another trend is thanking those in ones own clique. Posts in the individual personality forums seem to get a surprisingly large amount of love, but that might be a karma thing.



Ace Face said:


> Some people are really stingy about who they thank. I used to be, but now I just hand out thanks like candy. It makes people feel all warm and gushy inside when they receive thanks, so why not give it?


Sounds like a good philosophy. 



Ace Face said:


> That's a really good point. First-pagers probably do get thanked the most.


Which makes me wonder about those of us in different time zones who often miss the first page of popular threads.

As for me, I'd like to thank the lone thankers - I've noticed a trend by some members to thank interesting posts which went for a at least a few days which went completely unthanked. Thanking an old post in a popular thread with many thanks can be a less valuable gesture. But thanking an interesting old post which has not yet been thanked yet can remind us that it is not just the posts in popular threads that are valued.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Snow Leopard said:


> Which makes me wonder about those of us in different time zones who often miss the first page of popular threads.


 I wouldn't say thats problem for me, I'm on all the time, my sleeping patterns aren't exactly consistent... also I'll often pop on for fifteen minute periods if I get up to use the toliet or get a drink during the night, and I start a lot of new threads or seek out threads without many replies, so that helps getting on the front page of posts. Lots of good threads get passed by when they are originally submitted because they were posted at unpopular times or the original views didn't have anything to contribute.


----------



## topix (Apr 11, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> Some people are really stingy about who they thank. I used to be, but now I just hand out thanks like candy. It makes people feel all warm and gushy inside when they receive thanks, so why not give it?


Yeah, I'm trying not to be stingy about giving thank yous. It doesn't really cost you anything, and makes people feel good.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

I thank posts that are informative, hilarious, or speak to my experience. For some reason, that number is always really close to the number of thanks I currently have, even though I try to hand them out liberally. 

Most of my thanks received have come either from sarcastic quips or when I was otherwise making fun of something. I'm pretty sure this is just because I spend most of my time in the INTJ subforum, though. Each area of PerC has its own sort of "vibe" and culture to it, and some people are better at picking up on that and conducting themselves accordingly than others.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

It depends on what you write. If it's interesting and funky (mostly if it's interesting for many members) then you might receive many thanks irrespective of pages. (I've seen that myself)


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I've given out almost twice as many thanks as I've received. I didn't realize people felt badly about it.
I do love a good mention though.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Double post


----------



## topix (Apr 11, 2012)

I look more highly upon people who give out a lot of thanks. This is additionally true if they get many fewer thanks in return, as it implies that they like to show gratitude without needing something in return.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I generally only thank posts that genuinely move me in some way. They either make me think, make me laugh, or in some other way affect me in a way that I come to appreciate. I don't give out thanks for the hell of it. That takes away the meaning and the whole point, IMHO.

The only deviation is when I make a new thread. I feel somewhat obligated to thank everyone who replies to it to show my appreciate for them taking time out of their day to participate. )


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Look. If you write really popular posts, you're pretty much screwed in the "gave more than received" department.

Like if 10 people thank _one_ of my posts, I would have to find _10 individual, different posts_ to thank in order to break even. And I'm not going to force it like some thanks accountant. And if I did, like it matters at all, it would mess up other people's ratios.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm an _extremely_ generous thanker, and I have:

Thanks Received (15986)
Thanks Given (10393)


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I generally only thank posts that genuinely move me in some way. They either make me think, make me laugh, or in some other way affect me in a way that I come to appreciate. I don't give out thanks for the hell of it. That takes away the meaning and the whole point, IMHO.
> 
> The only deviation is when I make a new thread. I feel somewhat obligated to thank everyone who replies to it to show my appreciate for them taking time out of their day to participate. )


 I usually thank everyone who posts on my threads, as long as they aren't putting me down (their criticism has to have a point, or have some truth to it), or they have added something worth reading to the conversation. I feel bad when I don't thank those people, but I guess not every post deserves it.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I'm an _extremely_ generous thanker, and I have:
> 
> Thanks Received (15986)
> Thanks Given (10393)


Haha yeah. What would be funny is if you could offload that 'received' debt on just one or a couple people, and throw their ratio off by almost 6k posts.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

sprinkles said:


> Haha yeah. What would be funny is if you could offload that 'received' debt on just one or a couple people, and throw their ratio off by almost 6k posts.


ohh teh lulz.. teh lulz!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

chickydoda said:


> I usually thank everyone who posts on my threads, as long as they aren't putting me down (their criticism has to have a point, or have some truth to it), or they have added something worth reading to the conversation. I feel bad when I don't thank those people, but I guess not every post deserves it.


It makes sense to do that I think. Personally I'm not much of a thread starter (but occasionally have been a thread ender) and often the posts I'd like to thank take place in debates where I'm hesitant to thank unless I really, _really_ think it deserves it, otherwise it can look like tactical thanking and taking sides with my buddies.

Another area for posts I'd like to thank is in Spam World, which unfortunately doesn't allow them. -.- I also thank pretty much all the art made by forumers that I actually look at.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

matt1991 said:


> Just try to be as real as possible in all of your posts. They don't even have to be long, just as long as there is quality in what you say.


The only post worth a thank in this topic and surprisingly (or maybe unsurprisingly) it doesn't get one. I love the power of the masses, it makes u more original (maybe).


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I honestly don't think thanks given has any bearing on thanks received. My ratio is relatively equal ... always have been. I was very liberal with my thanks, but I've started getting more stingy and it hasn't had any impact on my posts getting thanked.

I'm constantly getting thanked, quoted and mentioned for posts I made months ago ... 

As for other people ... I don't think I've come across a really quality post that wasn't thanked. 

The only thing that bothers me about thanking is that there are several people on the forum who thank everyone who posts in their threads but make it a point to not thank someone they don't like ... They don't have the guts to openly tell someone not to post in their thread, so they do it in a passive aggressive way. Some people don't thank everyone who posts in their threads, so that's ok, but some people do, so when they don't, it's easy to theorize why.

Has happened to me thrice and everytime it did, I knew it was time to stop posting their threads. There are plenty of good discussions and people on PerC to bother with the few people who aren't. 

I think the reason why I get so many thanks is because I spent a good part of 8-10 months here helping and supporting people. I see posting on a forum as a method of reaching out to a community - therefore, I try to be inclusive of the majority as well as the minority view. I try to consciously play a positive role here and I guess people like that. Same goes for everyone with higher thanks ratios. There's something very positive about their posts because they include others and try to give generalized views tastefully. People know what they're thanking... no one clicks the button blindly. I've been here long enough to pick up on it.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

BeauGarcon said:


> The only post worth a thank in this topic and surprisingly (or maybe unsurprisingly) it doesn't get one. I love the power of the masses, it makes u more original (maybe).


I wouldn't say it was the only one ... but you make a very valid point.


----------

